# Howy Smokes!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Howz I pose to seez tru all dis hair!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe that's cute, Amberleah had same problem the other day.
Then she kept wanting to eat it or rip it out of my head.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

lol Babushka tries to tug all my hair out, too. She think it's a pull toy. She's almost lost in your hair.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! Is that little Jade? She's such a princess!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> Awe that's cute, Amberleah had same problem the other day.
> Then she kept wanting to eat it or rip it out of my head.





svdreamer said:


> lol Babushka tries to tug all my hair out, too. She think it's a pull toy. She's almost lost in your hair.


Thank you!! 

Jade is such a passive lil girl. She just sits in all that hair like its the grandest thing. :lol: 



rms3402 said:


> LOL! Is that little Jade? She's such a princess!


Yeah, that's Ms. Mini Munchkin. :lol: Thank you!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, so cute!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i always love seeing your babies


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Always adorable, T!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! At least it keeps her warm. :lol:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics.


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

HAHA!Love it!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

What a lil cutie!


----------

